# Archery publications



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

I can only add that I feel this way too. I don't hunt much and would like to pick up a mag that discusses all aspects archery, not just hunting. There is alot to be learned from hunting articles but alot of it is lost on me due to the fact that I don't own a compound and do no more than a bit of partrige hunting from time to time. Where's all the recurve mags?


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Publications*

Farley,

I agree with you. I don't hate cmpds. I just don't enjoy them. There is something about longbows and recurves that induce the spirit -- which I can't actually put into words. 

Further, altho I love to hunt I just don't enjoy story after story about how somebody poked a 5x5 or whatever. Certainly a well told hunting tale is wonderful, but filling an entire sporting journal with such is not interesting. Gray's Sporting Journal (expensive) is wonderful hunting tale journal, but the writing is such that "hunting" isn't necessarily the gist of the story line. In fact it is a literary master piece. Instinctive Archer had similar writing. 

Besides I'd like to read something occasionally about what's going on at the Olympic level. What are the untold stories about the state of technology in product productions? Why hasn't archery become more of a main stream sport like golf? There are a hundred more question around which things could be written.

Thanks for your comments. 

dbracer


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

maybe this will help you guys http://www.primitivearcher.com/, never read it but would like to, i think they have some good hunting stories in there.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Matt

dbracer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

*Archery Magazines*

Hi,

Check out "Traditional Bowhunter" magazine. www.tradbow.com.

Also from England, "The Glade" magazine. www.theglade.co.uk

And from England too, "Bow International" magazine. www.blazepublishing.co.uk

From South Africa, "Africa's Bowhunter and Archer". www.africa'sbowhunter.co.za


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Alternative publications,*

Adolf,

Traditional Bowhunter tends to have a lot of "one-ups-manship and look what I just shot stuff." But still, as I said before, I like hunting, and it is in fact the main reason I'm a toxophilite. It's just not my only interest.

For sure though, these others you have recommeded have some promise. Thanks, I'll check into them further.

Thanks again,
dbracer


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

"Primitive Archery" magazine used to have an excellent forum, but then some of the members who also had subscriptions began to feel possessive and talked the management into restricting the forum access so that you cannot even take a look now, unless you have already bought a subscription to the magazine. Frankly I think that is a rather poor attitude on their part. They had been having no problems with guests making trouble or anything and, based upon many of the guest generated comments, I rather think that having the forum open to the public was a great way to advertise the quality of an otherwise difficult to obtain magazine (i.e. it isn't on most magazine shelves). 

Another problem with "Primitive Archery" magazine (and most others) is that after awhile the articles begin to get repetitive. Anyway, I stopped getting "Primitive Archery" shortly after they locked the site. 

In terms of getting the most bang for your buck, I have found it is ultimately alot cheaper to buy the archery BOOKS rather than the magazines. Word for word, article for article, an archery book is alot cheaper than ANY magazine. Probably the best books I've gotten are the Traditional Bowyer Bible series (volumes 1 thru 3) and the books by Sam Fadala.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

yup tbb volumes are the best, i learned almost everytihng from reading them :thumbs_up 

about the PA forum, when i found out it was locked it was pretty disappointed. but i guesse their plan is working, now im MAYBE going to get a subscription from them.


----------

